# My very new predators!!!



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Hehehe after the red snakehead, i bought some Arrowhead Puffers (3) that also came for the first time in Greece, plus they are wildcaught!
These fish eat anything that swims in their new home and i got them only for 24 hours!

Here 2 of my new fish!

First Fish:









Second Fish:









Third Fish:
(No pic cause it was hiding under a large wood...:laugh: )

Bonus Pic: Channa Micropeltes!










...I don't have space for more tanks.....


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice new fish dude !! Really like the Channa Micropeltes, he looks awesome !


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

awesome fish jim !! 
btw you can setup a tank here at my house if you want, with some live streaming webcams :rasp:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

arrowheads are too cool, do they bury themselves waiting to ambush or just sit on the bottom?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice Arrowhead Puffers







How big are these guys? Freshwater or Brackish?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Realy like the puffers


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Killarbee*** Great idea!!!









elTwitcho*** Yes they started burry and ambuse!!!!!









Red Eyes*** They are freshwater and they are almost maximum size!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice arrowheads


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..aro puffer gotta love it


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very cool. You're getting quite the impressive pred collection. . . . so when do you get a fahaka?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

WOW!!







wicked fish Jim







congrats and sorry about the room


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

those arrowheads look pretty cool :nod:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet mew fish you got there bro


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam sweet puffers


----------

